# Learning to drive



## aislinn (Oct 27, 2008)

Would it be possible for me to learn to rive whilst in Australia on a WHV?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Going back a few tears I would have said that you could probably see about having some driving lessons but I think you would have had problems getting a licence for there are usually residency requirements.

Our licensing system is done on a state by state basis and in recent years the states have worked towards getting uniform road regulations including licensing of drivers and it seems that extends now to even the Learner stage and there'll be residency requirements even for that just looking at what have in past been considered something of more lenient states in regard to regulations, ie.
Queensland and Western Australia 
Getting a licence
Learner drivers

So I suspect if you look deeper into each states regulations it'll be illegal to even get driving lessons without a permit and you would need to be a resident to get one.


----------

